# female voice on Text-To-Voice on Kindle Fire



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

is there any way to switch the voice from female to male on Text to Voice on the Kindle Fire


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Which kindle fire model do you have?


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

Toby said:


> Which kindle fire model do you have?


I'm not at home and don't have Kindle Fire with me but it's the 1st Kindle Fire with speakers...

I guess that makes it 2nd Generation because I'm pretty sure the 1st Kindle Fire didn't have speakers...


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Fire HDX:  Settings > Language and Keyboard > Text-to-Speech > Download Additional Voices > (Select your voice). 
For US English you should choose either, Male: Joey, Female, Sali


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

HappyGuy said:


> Fire HDX: Settings > Language and Keyboard > Text-to-Speech > Download Additional Voices > (Select your voice).
> For US English you should choose either, Male: Joey, Female, Sali


Menu is the same on my Fire HD


----------

